# Dirty Hair?



## Insane.Sid.1031 (Jul 14, 2015)

So... I've seen MANY ways to make hair look oily, and dirty, and stringy... I've heard about coconut oil, conditioner, and Vaseline... And KY Jelly (lube). What are some other things? :jol:


----------



## Insane.Sid.1031 (Jul 14, 2015)

Gah. I'm sorry. New to this page. Posted in the wrong place...


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

Hair wax or paste with some baby powder worked in. Adds a dirt or dandruff look.


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

I used hair conditioner to make my hair look greasy. Looots of it. Yhen do whatvJester said!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Pomade... Can't stand the stuff because it makes my hair look like it hasn't been washed since Grunge was popular.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I used coconut oil but it didn't work the way I wanted so yah wax is better and baby powder.


----------

